# Hello from New Mexico



## logdrum (Aug 7, 2021)

Albuquerque/Santa Fe area. Long time lurker. I am primarily a bassist(upright/electric- jazz) and also saxophones but learned piano as a child which instilled with me skills that I never lost. Got here by way of Spitfire Audio because I started to delve into score composing. I discovered I am more productive musically with keyboards. I was in a 5 year job assignment (firmware engineer and machine learning engineer) in San Diego and I met many modular synth folks and I have small skiff. I have been messing with digital audio when Avid was still called DigiDesign and recordable CDs cost $7 each and before sysex was a thing - I helped an organization start digital archiving and restoring their vast library of analog recordings. But professional audio work has never been my main profession. I do remember splicing tapes by hand.

Looking forward to explore the forum more and learn.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 7, 2021)

Hey there Log. Good to have you on here! Bass, piano and Spitfire orchestral libraries. Lovely combination I’d say. See you around.


----------



## proggermusic (Aug 7, 2021)

Currently hanging in my hometown of Albuquerque for another two days (here for a high school reunion!) and eating my weight in red and green chile before driving home to Austin. In terms of striking, otherworldly natural beauty to inspire writing of many kinds, it's tough to beat this place. A surprising number of us weirdo composer types tend to come from here. Have fun on the research dive!


----------



## Scoreguy1 (Aug 8, 2021)

logdrum said:


> Albuquerque/Santa Fe area. Long time lurker. I am primarily a bassist(upright/electric- jazz) and also saxophones but learned piano as a child which instilled with me skills that I never lost. Got here by way of Spitfire Audio because I started to delve into score composing. I discovered I am more productive musically with keyboards. I was in a 5 year job assignment (firmware engineer and machine learning engineer) in San Diego and I met many modular synth folks and I have small skiff. I have been messing with digital audio when Avid was still called DigiDesign and recordable CDs cost $7 each and before sysex was a thing - I helped an organization start digital archiving and restoring their vast library of analog recordings. But professional audio work has never been my main profession. I do remember splicing tapes by hand.
> 
> Looking forward to explore the forum more and learn.


Nice to meet you! My fiancée is from ABQ, and we travel there multiple times a year. Red and Green Chile make everything taste better!


----------



## logdrum (Aug 8, 2021)

Santa Fe and A


proggermusic said:


> Currently hanging in my hometown of Albuquerque for another two days (here for a high school reunion!) and eating my weight in red and green chile before driving home to Austin. In terms of striking, otherworldly natural beauty to inspire writing of many kinds, it's tough to beat this place. A surprising number of us weirdo composer types tend to come from here. Have fun on the research dive!


Awesome. I am definitely a weirdo musician composer type. Dino JA Deanne just passed and he is a legend in the alternative - avant garde scene here and electronica as well. Morton Subotnick and Joan La Barbara - electronic music pioneers lived and maybe still live in Santa Fe/Pecos


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 10, 2021)

@logdrum, with your background, you will be a valuable contributor to VI-Control. Welcome/have fun!


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 10, 2021)

A skiff in NM? You definitely get points for that. I guess it would be pretty awesome floating down the Rio Grande when the cranes migrate.

Currently living in a high-mountain "rainforest" in southern NM... getting rain almost every day all Summer.

Welcome aboard, mate!


----------

